# how to get rid of acne marks/scars?



## 21jn10 (Oct 25, 2016)

I have these marks around my chin some are completely flat while others are slightly raised, my face is clear apart from these marks and it's extremely frustrating as it makes my face look like I have acne/spots on my chin and it makes me feel very self-conscious:-( I never pick my spots and I look after my face with my daily routine, they also sometimes flare up into spots. is this normal and is there anything that can get rid of these marks/scars?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2016)

Do you exfoliate at all within your skincare routine? If you do, do you use any chemical exfoliants (AHAs like lactic or glycolic acid, BHA = salicylic acid)? Do you use something like a Clarisonic? (Something like that could irritate any raised marks.)


----------



## alle685 (Oct 26, 2016)

You can try using something like Rosehip Seed Oil or Tamanu oil...I started to use Rosehip Seed Oil at night and it has helped to fade some of my acne scarring.


----------



## somupharmachemicals (Jan 3, 2017)

"The dark spots that stay on skin—called post-inflammatory pigmentary alteration—are caused by inflammation throughout the skin's healing method. once your skin is unfolded, like after you pop a hickey, then closes back along, you'll be able to get abnormal pigmentation, texture, and tone that appears totally different from the remainder of your skin.


----------



## hairl3ss (Jan 6, 2017)

Have you tried a derma roller? They are essentially tiny needles that you roll across the scarred area. What happens is they are supposed to help the skin rebuild and people have really seen some great outcomes with them.

You can get them off amazon and there is some debate about titanium vs stainless steel derma rollers (go for stainless steel). Be sure to use Vitamin C serum with it too to help the healing process.

I've used them before with good results so let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## cutiemushroom (Mar 20, 2017)

Maybe you can use a vitamin C serum every night to lighten them and pair it up with a spot corrector. Don't forget to use facial scrub too at least once or twice a week


----------



## jazmineldred (Feb 17, 2018)

Try All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream. I use it to erase my age spots, but it can also be used to remove scarring like yours. I've seen people use it to remove their acne scars, and it really works. I noticed results in a matter of days, both generally lightening my skin tone and erasing my dark spots.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Mar 27, 2018)

You will not be able to make acne scars disappear in a single night, but the remedies, products, treatments, and skincare tips outlined below will certainly produce a noticeable difference over time. You just need to find the right method for your individual skin type.


----------



## briannafreeman (Apr 3, 2018)

I also use All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream. jazmineldred is right, it removes acne scars. Whenever I break out and my acne heals, it leaves scars that remain for 1 year. When I started using APH cream, though, my scars began to fade within only the first 2 weeks of daily application. My scars still continue to fade as I continue to use it. I'm glad I listened to my friend when she recommended it to me.


----------



## lisianacarter (May 28, 2018)

These marks will go away with time. Do not skip any of your skincare routines. This will help in not letting pimple/acne come back. Meanwhile, use these natural remedies to lighten these marks from your face. 

[FONT=&quot]Oatmeal And Lemon Mask For Acne Scars
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The anti-microbial properties of this mask are enhanced by lemon, which is known as the natural acne bacteria killer.[/FONT]


2 tbsp. finely ground oatmeal (coffee grinder will do the work)
½ tbsp. fresh-squeezed lemon juice
[FONT=&quot]Thoroughly mix the ingredients together and carefully apply the mixture on your face, avoiding the area around your eyes. Leave for 8-10 minutes then rinse with cool water and pat dry. Repeat 1-2 times a week. Always patch test any mask on the inner side of your wrist or elbow before using – to make sure you don’t have an allergic reaction.[/FONT]


----------

